# Looking for friends in Cairo



## Shaanz

Hi i'm a 23 year old South African and have been living in Cairo for one year now. I am married to an egyptian and we live in the Maadi area. I would love to meet with people for a chat and a coffee perhaps. And since I've been in Egypt for a year now, i could probably share some advice on how things work and how to get around 

Regards


----------



## ulasata

*Maadist*



Shaanz said:


> Hi i'm a 23 year old South African and have been living in Cairo for one year now. I am married to an egyptian and we live in the Maadi area. I would love to meet with people for a chat and a coffee perhaps. And since I've been in Egypt for a year now, i could probably share some advice on how things work and how to get around
> 
> Regards


Hello Shaanz,

Also i am in Maadi since Jan09 and would like to meet any expat in Maadi. Definitely missing a nice & cozy chat.

Kindly send me an email to set a date to [email protected]

regards,

Ulas


----------



## oversamlove

i like the idea ,
why we don't arrange a day & we meet all



Shaanz said:


> Hi i'm a 23 year old South African and have been living in Cairo for one year now. I am married to an egyptian and we live in the Maadi area. I would love to meet with people for a chat and a coffee perhaps. And since I've been in Egypt for a year now, i could probably share some advice on how things work and how to get around
> 
> Regards


----------



## LOLALOLITA

Ooh,yes,let's meet all somewhere,it will be nice.im here from 2 years.i would love to meet same foreigners.let's find a date suitable for all and a place.we will go trough life in egypt easier.:[email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is an expats club in Mohandiseen, anyone who hold a passport other than Egyptian can join. Women can go alone without fear of hassle.


----------



## Shaanz

LOLALOLITA said:


> Ooh,yes,let's meet all somewhere,it will be nice.im here from 2 years.i would love to meet same foreigners.let's find a date suitable for all and a place.we will go trough life in egypt easier.:[email protected]


yes, let arrange something, i'm definitely in.. i will email you.


----------



## Shaanz

MaidenScotland said:


> There is an expats club in Mohandiseen, anyone who hold a passport other than Egyptian can join. Women can go alone without fear of hassle.


thanks for the info..sounds great


----------



## teacherman

I'm in. Put the date yp. next saturday?


----------



## sausewinds

I'm in too. What's the date/time you all agreed on?


----------



## Shaanz

sausewinds said:


> I'm in too. What's the date/time you all agreed on?


Ok i am not sure, but we need to decide on the date and the place, make some suggestions and we can all decide based on what suits us.


----------



## ulasata

*meet up*



Shaanz said:


> Ok i am not sure, but we need to decide on the date and the place, make some suggestions and we can all decide based on what suits us.


Hello to all,

First let us agree on location. Maadi is ok for every one?

For the date it can be either weekdays or weekend both is ok for me. Also for the the time i am flexible however evening is better foreverybody i presume.

According to group size it would be easy to set a meeting point.

regards,


----------



## ella26

Hello,I added you on msn,hope you will acccept so we can talk,


----------



## teacherman

Hi. Sorry I have not been on in a while. Very busy in School. I am free to go to Maadi tomorrow Saturday the 29th. I hope that people can make it. My nts only for the moment please. Get in touch, I have whiskey!! Yahoo!!


----------



## MensEtManus

hahah - what a bribe! I wish I were in Cairo. I mean it's really a simple equation: irish + drinking = fun! 

have a great time fellas.


----------



## ulasata

MensEtManus said:


> hahah - what a bribe! I wish I were in Cairo. I mean it's really a simple equation: irish + drinking = fun!
> 
> have a great time fellas.


So are we only two tomorrow, Teacherman and me? Anyboy else?

Anyway this is a good start to meet. 19:00 is ok for you? We can meet at CSA and then move to anoıther place accordingly.

regards


----------



## khater

would like to join u guys,after 2 weeks,i will be back to cairo


----------



## sunshine55

ulasata said:


> So are we only two tomorrow, Teacherman and me? Anyboy else?
> 
> Anyway this is a good start to meet. 19:00 is ok for you? We can meet at CSA and then move to anoıther place accordingly.
> 
> regards


hi there i just moved to cairo, living in maadi for three weeks. would like to meet ex pats - as i am here on my own . did you end up arranging something?
i'm australian, but have been living in london for 7 years before moving here on 6 month secondment!


----------

